# FreeBSD on the T410



## jjc (Mar 6, 2011)

Hey, I was wondering if anyone knows if FreeBSD is fully compatible on the Lenovo T410 laptop. I know that FreeBSD is generally well supported on Thinkpads, but a quick Google search says that there could be some problems. Any thoughts or knowledge on the subject? Thanks.


----------



## rhyous (Mar 16, 2011)

My T61p has a lot working.

Installs fine.
keyboard Light
LCD dimmer keys (FN + End, FN + Home)
3D and transparency works with NVIDIA driver

It has the following issues on FreeBSD 8.1.  It is hard to know if your T410 will have the same or different ones.

It doesn't come back from hibernation.
I can't pull the CD-Rom while awake, or it hangs.
I can't get an external monitor or projector working.
It runs a little hotter than Windows 7 does.

I just installed PC-BSD 8.2 today but I haven't re-tested all the above.


----------



## rhyous (Mar 16, 2011)

Ok, I got brave and tested hibernation, and my machine resumed from sleep just fine.


----------



## grigorovl (Oct 11, 2011)

Can you tell me if you have the T410 running FreeBSD have the hardware working? Does speedstep work with the i5/i7 arrandale? Does the wireless work? NVIDIA is supported, I know that much.


----------



## laufdi (May 12, 2013)

I have a T410 with Nvidia. After suspend it will not wake up, instead after a few seconds it starts to beep forever. Has anyone solved this problem?

(FreeBSD 9.1-STABLE)


----------



## aabyhoej (May 13, 2013)

I have a T410 (type 2522-KDG) with Nvidia. Suspend/resume functions OK. Suspend can be started through the command `acpiconf -s 3` or by typing the Fn+F4 keys or by closing the lid. Resume is done by pressing the power button or opening the lid. Remember to enable ACPI when installing the Nvidia driver. Wireless network works also for the suspend/resume operation. (FreeBSD 9.1-STABLE)


----------



## breadfan (Sep 9, 2013)

*H*i all,

I recently installed FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE i386 on my T410 (Intel graphic card) and have no issues with anything, except for the graphics card. I am using the vesa driver as it wasn*'*t possible to get the intel driver working on it. I did edit the Xorg.conf.new file but it didn*'*t help. *I am n*ot sure yet what the solution would be, but X.Oorg works ok (KDE installed).


----------



## laufdi (Sep 9, 2013)

You know that the config file has to be /etc/X11/xorg.conf?


----------



## breadfan (Sep 10, 2013)

laufdi said:
			
		

> You know that the config file has to be /etc/X11/xorg.conf?


 
Hi,

In the official Handbook (5.4.2) the below command is given to test X.Org configuration and if a graphics card was detected properly: `#Xorg -config xorg.conf.new`

Earlier in this chapter it's written that command `Xorg -configure` would generate such a file.  In this section it said that monitor parameters can be set manually by editing this file.

Perhaps I haven't understood the whole chapter properly, as in the next chapter 5.4.3, it said how to configure graphics cards with chipset i810, so I guess I should find somewhere in there, how to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf?

Many thanks for the help. Once I find a solution, I'll post it here.

PS: Admin, thanks for editing my earlier email post  A few more and I should be OK with the rules.


----------



## laufdi (Sep 11, 2013)

You're totally right. I was just suspecting you editing xorg.conf.new, then starting Xorg without the -config option which would load the default file. I don't have Intel graphics, so cannot help with that.


----------



## breadfan (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi @laufdi,

I read a couple of posts here and made some attempts to make the driver being recognized by Xorg:


 As suggested I did edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf - changed vesa to intel. Then restarted Xorg and I got an error. KDE didn't load. /var/log/Xorg.0.log showed the information 
	
	



```
'device not found'
```

 In some post was written that for the intel driver there should be two lines added to /etc/make.conf:

```
WITH_KMS="YES"
WITH_NEW_XORG="YES"
```
Then I entered `startx` and nothing.

 in another post it was said about rebuilding ports e.g. graphics/libdrm, x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel and any other which may be required.

My question is: how do we rebuild (build) ports in FreeBSD? I tried to find some 'how to' posts on the forum but haven't found, and in the book it says `make`, `make install` and `make clean`. I assume that this is what means 'building ports', right?

If you could explain to me how to do 'building' based on one of the mentioned ports, that would allow me to have full understanding.

 Another question I have is, how to check which driver is used by Xorg?

 How to check which graphics card is used by FreeBSD? If I have Intel GMA HD Graphics 128 MB then would the below command answer my question?
`#pciconf -lvv | grep -C 4 -a VGA`
Many thanks for answering those questions, especially point 3. Much appreciated


----------



## laufdi (Sep 13, 2013)

```
cd /usr/ports/x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel
make
make install
make clean
```
?


----------

